# eos pic request



## TimeConstant (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone take a few photos of an eos in action? I'm in the market for a headlamp that will get me back to the truck if i'm a few hours late comming back from the trail. 


Thank you

TC


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I would check out the dorcy super 1 watt headlamp. I have the EOS and the dorcy. The dorcy is just as bright with better spill and I've seen it for $14.99. Lowes has it for 19.99. I think the dorcy would be much better for getting out of the woods.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 3, 2006)

get an eos and mod it with a 17mm reflector and a SXOH...

sorry though.... don't really have pics... princeton tec quality > dorcy


----------



## twentysixtwo (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm totally impressed withi the EOS 9I have 3, and have modded one)

Based on your comments, I may have to check out that dorcy hl..


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 3, 2006)

The dorcy is not as compact and the quality is not as good but the tint, spill and throw are fantastic. I also doubt that the dorcy is regulated. The reason I use it the most is because it's so easy to turn on and off while hunting and fishing. It only has one mode and it's about the same as the EOS on high. Jar3ds mod sounds like it would make the EOS a perfect hiking light.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 5, 2006)

fishx65 said:


> The dorcy is not as compact and the quality is not as good but the tint, spill and throw are fantastic. I also doubt that the dorcy is regulated. The reason I use it the most is because it's so easy to turn on and off while hunting and fishing. It only has one mode and it's about the same as the EOS on high. Jar3ds mod sounds like it would make the EOS a perfect hiking light.


 the 17mm reflector puts out crazy flood/spill... you can use a mild diffuser from lighthound (HDS section) and it will clean out the beam so its perfect...

I personally don't use it anymore though because I dont' mind the beam imperfections and I'm sure I get more output without the diffuser


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 5, 2006)

Where can you get the Dorcy Headlamp for $15? If it is as good as you say it is it will be a great backup to my modded EOS.


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 6, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> get an eos and mod it with a 17mm reflector and a SXOH...
> 
> sorry though.... don't really have pics... princeton tec quality > dorcy


 
Agreed, PT quality and engineering blows Dorcy away.

The SX0H and 17mm reflector is a good combo.


----------



## OddBall (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep. I am wearing mine right now and just installed a mild diffuser. I say the difference is subtle but noticeable and better. No hard change from spot to the flood areas. Niiice and smooth. 

Thanks for the pioneering work Jar3ds! :thumbsup:


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 9, 2006)

happy to help... a lot of people have helped me with the early days of my headlamp/EOS life...


----------



## jch79 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just got the EOS from Basegear.com - $27.95 plus $4.95 shipping (usps priority mail).
If you're feeling spendy, they have a list of things that they offer free shipping with, which includes the Petzl Tikka XP & the Tactikka XP, and anything else you order with it will also get free shipping.

I think the EOS is on sale for a limited time.

Anyways, they were really responsive in emails, and I ordered it Tuesday, and got it early today in Chicago - now that's fast!

john


----------



## Grox (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, I love basegear.com


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Aug 20, 2006)

No action pics here - these are really for the modder. First pic is a 2xCR123 battery pack I'm working on. Other pics show how easy it is to swap the star and/or optics.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 20, 2006)

holy cow... thats crazy... 6v through the eos? Can the electronics handle that? I guess if it can handle 1.7v * 3 = 5.1v from lithiums it prob handle 6v... what kind of runtime do you get? Thanks!

I'm sure you don't get any added brightness since its so regulated correct? 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Aug 20, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> holy cow... thats crazy... 6v through the eos? Can the electronics handle that? I guess if it can handle 1.7v * 3 = 5.1v from lithiums it prob handle 6v... what kind of runtime do you get? Thanks!
> 
> I'm sure you don't get any added brightness since its so regulated correct?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!



Yeah, that was my logic: If three fresh Li AAA are close to 5.25V, would there be enough headroom to handle two new CR123 cells? (Not that my logic always works) 

I wired in the 2 new CR123's and turned it on for ten minutes. It ran fine, so I think I may be OK. CR123 are less money for me than the AAA. Looking at the run time graphs, it appears 3 AAA and 2 CR123 are pretty close. I may not see any change there.

The light is regulated. I could not detect any difference in brighness. I plan to take current readings on both the cells and the emitter - just haven't got to it yet. Will post them when I get them.

I want to get a tiny two pin receptacle and mount it in the housing. That will make swapping out battery packs a lot easier. And the weight of the 2xCR123 is not a problem - I could hardly notice it.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 20, 2006)

hum... very interesting...

i would expect the 2xCR123 to have a better runtime than with AAA's... when you say 'runtime graphs' are these yours? I thought you only ran it for 10mins? 123's would give a lot better runtime I would assume...

Just a thought... you could run unlimited amount of batteries (like rcr123's) if you ran them in parallel... I have visions of making a 4xrcr123 rear battery holder ran in parallel... wouldn't weight all that much but would be insane runtime that is rechargable ...


----------



## cave dave (Aug 20, 2006)

I would think a single 18650 LiIon might be the way to go if you want an external pack.


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 20, 2006)

cave dave said:


> I would think a single 18650 LiIon might be the way to go if you want an external pack.


 
I'm working on making something like that too  

BTW the circuit can handle up to 7v


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Aug 20, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> i would expect the 2xCR123 to have a better runtime than with AAA's... when you say 'runtime graphs' are these yours?



No, mfg's data sheet:

(Well, the link is too long to post. But the number comes Radio Shack's data on AAA lithium)

Lithium AAA = 1250 mah
CR123 = 13-1400mah

chevrofreak - Great to know the max. input voltage, tnx.


----------



## Pila_Power (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't believe he told anyone lol


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 21, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> I'm working on making something like that too
> 
> BTW the circuit can handle up to 7v




:bow:

Oh thank you kind sir for divulging your superior knowledge to us mortals

---

:lolsign:


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Aug 21, 2006)

OK - I have current readings for both the battery and the emitter. I got the same reading for both the factory installed RW0H star and a swapped in SX0H.

Battery current ma (high, med, low) = 245, 75, 18
Emitter current ma (high, med, low) = 300, 98, 21

Here's a beam shot. I estimate the RW0H to be around 22 lumens. The SX0H is around 38 lumens, very close to my B42XRGT on maximum. The camera has introduced some tint. The RW0H is actually a very light yellow; hard to detect without a reference. The SX0H is just about a perfect white:






I think the optic is a NX05. I tried to put in a Fraen optic, but the holder clearly isn't designed for it. I may try an IMS 17mm reflector, although for the close up work I will use the EOS for, I prefer the larger hotspot an optic produces.


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Sep 4, 2006)

OK - I have six projects going on. I'm becoming tired and broke. (But having fun) I like cave_dave's suggestion. I'm going with the 18650 cell. Got one with a protection PCB and drop-in charger ready:









I still want a cleaner / professional entry point for the wires into the body. But that can wait. The EOS is usable as is.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 6, 2006)

EvilLithiumMan said:


> OK - I have six projects going on. I'm becoming tired and broke. (But having fun) I like cave_dave's suggestion. I'm going with the 18650 cell. Got one with a protection PCB and drop-in charger ready:
> http://warmpuppy.dnsalias.com:7778/CPF/EOS/18650.jpg
> http://warmpuppy.dnsalias.com:7778/CPF/EOS/charger.jpg
> 
> I still want a cleaner / professional entry point for the wires into the body. But that can wait. The EOS is usable as is.


 i would be VERY interested in seeing a runtime graph of that setup! 

*EDIT:* Can we all start brain storming the best method of running the EOS w/ a 18650 in a waterproof situation?

I think the best way to keep the 18650 waterproof is to use the walmart match holder... should be really easy to run the wires... however... I'm having issues with figuring out a way to keep it completely waterproof out of the EOS...

Thanks guys!


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 7, 2006)

umm... just a question. can other optics fit the optic holder in the EOS?

because i seen some very nice optic(with DAMN nice wide beam) and hey, put it on head or bike will be nice.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 7, 2006)

chester,

yes... the 17mm reflector is drop in... those optics "Carelo" or something like that... that photofantastic sells works... but they are too short so, if you already do the heatsink mod and build up the base of the star... it'll work perfect... 

...Jared


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 7, 2006)

chester,

yes... the 17mm reflector is drop in... those optics "Carelo" or something like that... that photofantastic sells works... but they are too short so, if you already do the heatsink mod and build up the base of the star... it'll work perfect... 

...Jared


----------

